# Trailer tent



## benarrosa80 (Jun 6, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the paper work needed for a second hand trailer tent brought over from England


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know the answer, but I believe alot depends on the weight??????????? Have a read of this recent thread, theres a bit of banter, but there is some useful information if you have a skim thru - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-spain/118784-car-trailers-advise-please.html

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes, whats the weight, is it over 750 kgs


----------



## benarrosa80 (Jun 6, 2012)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes, whats the weight, is it over 750 kgs


We dont know yet as not bought it. It will definatley be under 750 kgs. Its the paper work thats needed in Spain on a second hand one as not everybody keep paperwork after they have bought something. Its WHAT paperwork is needed to bring one over from uk


----------

